# Bonding Scarf



## tang3rine21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Does anyone have any basic guidlines on making a bonding scarf? I'm a decent sewer, but haven't quite figured out how to do a bonding scarf. Thankies!


----------



## Capistrono (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm not sure how to make one, but if you don't have luck finding a pattern you can always wear a hoodie backwards.


----------



## tang3rine21 (Dec 23, 2010)

haha, that is actually not a bad idea. I might have to resort to that. Is there anyone still offering the bonding scarves for sale as premades?


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure about bonding scarves (I've never heard of them). But something that I've done with a new addition is, wear 2 shirts and allow the furry to crawl between the 2 so they feel safe but you won't get scratched up.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I find them relativelyy easy. You just cut the fabric to size (a large rectangle), hem both of the long edges with the elastic in it so that it will squeeze the fabric around it, then you sew the two short sides together so that the hem ends up on the inside.

If I didn't have an injured hand right now I'd offer to sell one.


----------



## tang3rine21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks so much. I was looking at pictures of some, and I couldn't tell if they had a pocket incorporated into them, or if they were just a fleece scarf. Thanks for the basic rundown though, now I have somewhere to start, and just experiment with some ideas. I'll post pics of the finished products.


----------



## artemisfair (Jun 3, 2010)

I found this handmade one on etsy:
http://www.etsy.com/listing/6378382...rat&ga_search_type=&ga_page=2&order=&includes[0]=tags&includes[1]=title&filter[0]=handmade&filter[1]=pets&filter[2]=small_animal&filter[3]=rodent


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

littlematchstick said:


> I'm not sure about bonding scarves (I've never heard of them). But something that I've done with a new addition is, wear 2 shirts and allow the furry to crawl between the 2 so they feel safe but you won't get scratched up.


And sow the lower hems together so they won't fall out.


----------



## tang3rine21 (Dec 23, 2010)

Awesome idea with sewing the hems together, I have a few old shirts that i'm willing to sacrifice. And, thanks for the link to those premades, I will most likely be snagging one of those


----------



## CoffeeMonster (Jul 31, 2008)

tons of awesome info! i have sooo many ideas now  i can't wait till Wednesday so i can go to the thrift store and buy some new materials!! i'm going to get some new toys as well. Thrift stores have sooooo many awesome toys and goodies for rats(and its cheap too =D)


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

I like wearing hoodies that have large hoods filled with fur. My ratties love sitting in there for long periods of time. Cheech, my male at the moment could sit there for hours, just grooming and messing around in the hood and my hair. :3

I really like that one for Etsy, that looks like it would be hard to make with my sewing skill levels, so maybe I should consider purchasing one :3


----------



## Darkhallows (Jan 5, 2011)

This is a great idea, I'd never heard of it! I'll try the shirts with my new girl tomorrow!


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

oh, someone mentioned sewing the bottoms together so they don't fall out. I don't do this simply because I'm always sitting down when I handle my rats so they won't fall out the bottom. But if you're gonna be walking around a lot I would suggest sewing it together or just placing your hand underneath where they are to create a sealed area. Mine ususally don't move around in there much when I'm up walking around.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Ohh that is another good idea. I have so many plain t-shirts that I recieved from a family member for shredding cloth, I should make a play-shirt XD


----------



## kimowen (Aug 20, 2010)

CoffeeMonster said:


> tons of awesome info! i have sooo many ideas now  i can't wait till Wednesday so i can go to the thrift store and buy some new materials!! i'm going to get some new toys as well. Thrift stores have sooooo many awesome toys and goodies for rats(and its cheap too =D)




what types of supplies do you buy from the thrift stores???? j/w


----------



## karinulph (Jul 19, 2010)

If you don't want to buy a ratoob(though they are amazing)
Take a XL or L hoodie that has the pull strings in the hood, Cut the hood off, Use the ties to tie around neck/waist, and tada! You have a pouch. My babies love it and I've got two of em.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh the thrift store! They have cloth, plastic toys, baskets, ropes, anything really that could be crafted or created to put in a rat cage. And yes cheap, cheap for prices. I got a large wicker basket, a box of mixed and shredded cloth, 5 plastic baby toys(a hanging one and 4 plastic ones I attached to the roof of the cage) and a few shirts for myself, for $15 the last time I was there :3


----------

